# croc farming? croc skin purse.



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

First of all just want to state i dont want this turning nasty i understand everyone has there own opinions, i dont agree with this myself but i want to no more about it so i can understand it a bit better

my parents just got back from a trip alice springs ayres rock darwin etc 
they went to the crocodylus park research and edu centre in darwin

today they popped in with my bday pressents and one part was they gave me a purse... and its real croc skin from the park they visited, i feel sort of bad having it in ways, i asked mum and she explained that up there they have to farm them to keep the numbers down, i asked if it was wild ones and she said no its the ones in the actual park they do it for research and because they dont stop breeding etc
also with it came a cert incase i want to go out of the country with it and if i want to sel it yada yada yada
she said that someone explained that its not cruel because its done for research and it has to be done to keep numbers down... and when they kill them they then use them to make these
i felt pretty bad in ways i mean i know that we breed cows to eat and leather is used for shoes etc but at the end of it if they are breeding crocs just to make handbags and wallets that would upset me... but supposedly thats not the case
but like i said i was told its for research and because the numbers get to high... and i guess that with the ones that they get to many of they use the skins to make these?


does anyone know anything more about this? 
i personally dont really agree with it i just would have thought they would seperate them to stop them breeding... but i dont know how it works up there it just sort of makes me feel bad thinking they kill animals to make us accessories but once again i dont no if they just use the skin since they have to destroy the animal anyway?
(in the mag there is also stingray and eel items... not just crocs i found that a bit creepy!)




quote from the catalog
" enjoy the luxury of real skin products from the wildlife luxury collection. exquisite crocodile, stingray and eel products are designed and crafted to produce top of the range luxury accessories. the wildlife luxury collection use the finest italian fittings and genuine cow and kangaroo hide lining to compliment the contemporary and classic designs availible for each skin product.
*All crocodile skins are derived exclusively from approved management programmes in the northern territory of australia and each product is supplied with an authentic australian wildlife permit enjoy the wildlife luxury collection and enjoy a quality prouct that lasts a lifetime.*


so whats the deal? why cant they just stop breeding so many so they dont have to kill them? and do u think that its wrong? i dont feel right using the purse because i dont agree with killing animals because they are getting to many, imo they should be working out how to stop getting so many crocs...

my parents ment no harm, they know i love reptiles etc so i said thanks for it it is a nice looking purse i would have been happy with a fake one tho.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont see a problem with it, no different than farming cows for meat n leather, or even Kangaroos if you want a native example....


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

yea i guess if i wasnt into reps and stuff as much as i am it probably wouldnt seem like such a big deal

i just found it wierd a place that is so into researching them and having people know about them so they dont get hurt is killing them and tunrning them into handbags etc i thought places like that would be against it!

but then again they might use there money for more research to keep people aware of them etc?

i dont no its confusing


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

Id post a link that sells skins and stuff, but last time i posted it it got deleted cos it had pictures of the Kangaroo scrotum products...Which made no sense to me but anyways...


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

heres the online site and catalog for the place that this one came from mid

http://www.thewildlifeco.com.au/

http://www.thewildlifeco.com.au/net catalogue1.html

i am really wanting to read more about how many are killed, and if they are killed researched then made into this sort of stuff etc how it all works


----------



## python blue (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no real problem with this as its the same as farming cows,sheep and what ever else is farmed for the human race.
Not much of the actual crocodile is wasted the skins, meat, feet and heads are all used and im not so sure what happens with the organs and what not i think there feed back to the other crocodiles plus there all humanly killed anyway not much if any pain what so ever.
When we went to the Johnstone river crocodile farm near innisfail last year they explained the whole procedure of it all and what not but to think that the skin of a 1.4m croc is worth up to 60k ea.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

oh ok so they dont just kill em skin em and chuck em?
i guess thats what my first thought was

if they are doing research that is helping them in the end i can understand, but still if they are getting too many there i do think they should work out a way to stop them breeding so much... because they only need so many for research


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

Theyre really quite plain purses and stuff. Rediculously expensive. I cant say i would have bought one. I dont mind the skull and the head mount though.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

yea i no i wouldnt have expected em to cost that much


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 1, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> it had pictures of the Kangaroo scrotum products..


Wow...where can i get one ? my mum needs a new purse!......what a fantastic talking point when you go to pay for the shopping at tesco's!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 1, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> if they are doing research that is helping them in the end i can understand, but still if they are getting too many there i do think they should work out a way to stop them breeding so much... because they only need so many for research



It's done for profit, they supply meat and leather. They are farmed just like cows, to supply a product. I have no problem with it, croc isn't bad eating.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Wow...where can i get one ? my mum needs a new purse!......what a fantastic talking point when you go to pay for the shopping at tesco's!


 
Theyre pretty common anywhere thats australian suvenier shops n stuff. Lookup on ebay, or just google search. Although they are mostly made into bottle openers, lighters, and coin purses for the plain skin leather.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

There are some on here, i want all the cane toad products...

http://www.univenter.com/crocodile.html


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it is fine and have bought a crocodile skin waistcoat from Darwin which I love.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont think its a problem. Im sure they are killed humanely not like whale or shark hunters


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

I think any rogue wild crocs are given to farms to grow and kill. It seems sad to me that most crocadillians are critically endangered around the world, even in oz the population is still recovering from massive over hunting and numbers arent as large as people believe. There was around 3000 in 1971 and estimated only 75,000 in whole of Oz now. There appears to be more due to human encroatchment and habitat destruction and damaged ecosystems so they are more likely to be seen.

Like most reptiles they are maligned by the general public and there is always people arguing to cull or exploit in farms. ie lots of people think it ok to hunt whales or coral hundreds dolphins into a harbour and wack with clubs, but i dont. Crocodiles are basically living dinosaurs and have very slow growth rate and reproductive success rate in the wild. Maybe it would be better to spend time preserving their habitat and breed to release to the wild or send to protected areas overseas as salties are found throughout Oceana all the way to India. But there is always people willing to exploit any "resourse" for a quick buck and for vane fashion.


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> I think any rogue wild crocs are given to farms to grow and kill..



"Rogue" crocs typically aren't small or need to be grown out, for slaughter.
In some cases i know of personally where "Rogue"/problem crocs have been 
taken in by a croc farm, its been just for breeding.. the costs involved far out
weigh any potential profit to be made by slaughtering the single animal for
its products.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

From a zoological stand point taking a large apix predator out of its environment often has profound effects on the whole ecosystem and fitness of the predator population. But as long as someone is making money out of it thats all that is really important?


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Lana,

I worked a stint at the Humpty Doo croc farm just out of Darwin, its shut now and I believe they sold their crocs off to Crocodylus. There is not that much research going on, more breeding for meat and skin products the you see in abundance in the jap tourist shops every where across the far north and cities. I dont believe that they are killing them for 'keeping numbers down' as these are farm bred animals with one intended purpose..death row, food & accessories, they are bred and grown to 1.8m then a bolt shot into the head for quick humane death. They may have said that to bandage your mums horror. 

The meat is quite popular these days and is quite tasty. Its unusual how the different cuts are like our common supermarket meats. Leg, neck and side body meat of a croc is very similar texture to chicken, back meat is flakey like fish and tail has a prawn/lobster texture.

I saw the local indigenous lads that worked in the abbatiore at the croc farm skin and bone a croc now and then. They use pretty much every bit of them as you would see the grisley freaky bits and bobs in the tourist shops such as back scratchers (feet), keyrings (feet & tail tip), bleached skulls, belts (mid dorsal line), bags, shoes, coats, necklace teeth ect.

I know some people would be horrified to know this goes on and you will have your opinion...good for you!..But thats life and its a mulit million dollar industry in this cruel greedy world if you wish. 

A few pics...coz it does happen...


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 1, 2009)

Australis said:


> "Rogue" crocs typically aren't small or need to be grown out, for slaughter.
> In some cases i know of personally where "Rogue"/problem crocs have been
> taken in by a croc farm, its been just for breeding.. the costs involved far out
> weigh any potential profit to be made by slaughtering the single animal for
> its products.


 
Australis, your right on the money, they are either isolated at a park and kept away from the public eye and live out their lives there or some are taken in and put on exhibit, the public are not informed that 'that one there' was the one that took that little kid at blah blah place. They are NOT killed at all, as they are too big. Anything over 1.8m is too big, tough and chewy for the meat.


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> From a zoological stand point taking a large apix predator out of its environment often has profound effects on the whole ecosystem and fitness of the predator population. But as long as someone is making money out of it thats all that is really important?



Yes, its important to add a dollar value on animals for a conservation point of view, the
"****-factor" of crocs will help protect them... with tourism and farming them adding
value to the species, people are more inclined to protect them.

Species with zero "****-factor" like small skinks etc. will be afforded minimal protection.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

Money always wins out. The human slave trade is far bigger now than it has ever been and across the world even young children are sold as sex slaves. No matter what the industry is if there is profit to be made someone will be making profit. Copied from wiki "_Due to the illegal nature of trafficking and differences in methodology, the exact extent is unknown. According to United States State Department data, an "estimated 600,000 to 820,000 men, women, and children [are] trafficked across international borders each year, approximately 70 percent are women and girls and up to 50 percent are minors. The data also illustrates that the majority of transnational victims are trafficked into commercial sexual exploitation." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafficking_in_human_beings_

Where would you draw the line on industry? harvesting whales, sharks for fins, wild tigers, children for slaves, rare lumber form forests. Guess different people would draw the line in different places. For me it is farming endangered species for profit with a vague pretence of research.

Adding value isnt always a good thing as animals will also be illegally hunted, ie tigers are rare and protected but their value to poachers and the pelt/"medicine" trade is immense. Just seems a shame when capitalism is taken to the extreme everything has a value. Wildlife is only conserved in some parts of Africa because of the tourist trade else they would be butchered for meat, skin, tusks/horns etc. Just seems a shame if there isnt money to be made not worth protecting, that is what i mean by extreme capitalism.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 1, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> Where would you draw the line on industry? harvesting whales, sharks for fins, wild tigers, children for slaves, rare lumber form forests.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Somewhere between farming crocs and selling kids for slaves.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

[/quote]Somewhere between farming crocs and selling kids for slaves.[/quote]

Glad too hear it so are you saying making money isnt the most important thing in the world and there are some things worth protecting even if no one is making a profit? hehe


----------



## JasonL (Apr 1, 2009)

Naja_nivea;1420948
Maybe it would be better to spend time preserving their habitat and breed to release to the wild or send to protected areas overseas as salties are found throughout Oceana all the way to India..[/QUOTE said:


> Mixing genes pools is highly unrecommended, releasing animals from one area into another is only done in rare cases, generally when the animal is completely extinct from the whole area. It is pointless introducing animals into an area if the problem still occurs that made them rare in the first place.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 1, 2009)

Somewhere between farming crocs and selling kids for slaves.[/quote]

Glad too hear it so are you saying making money isnt the most important thing in the world and there are some things worth protecting even if no one is making a profit? hehe[/QUOTE]

No, just saying there is nothing wrong with farming an animal that breeds well in capivity for profit.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

True, There are plenty of areas where crocs lived and now extinct or populations so small that not viable. Also since local extinctions there has been new national parks and protected areas set up in these countries, ie when i went to Sarawak NP in Borneo there was a river system that only had 2 salties living there, and agreed no point just releasing to wild so poachers can get them but that is why i said "send to protected" areas. However the point i was trying to make was the energy spent "exploiting the resourse" would be better spent iproving their habitat and protection in Oz and elswhere, for crocodiles sake and even tourist trade as secondary reason.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

We can agree to disagree. I draw the line sooner than you and glad that you also draw a line somewhere and not completely decadent and dont believe every resource is worth exploiting for profit including child sex slave.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

alie thanks for that info!
but eating croc... nah i dont reckon id like it much LOL then again i think pickled octapus tastes awsome... 

where exactally does the croc meat go? i mean i have never seen croc meat forsale in my life who eats it and where does it get sold?

i dont feel as guilty now for owning a croc purse lol thanks guys! i still feel sorry for them tho... but i feel sorry for cows n sheep on death row! i guess its not that different its just more common for us to buy beef etc then it is so go buy some croc for tea lol


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 1, 2009)

As a chef i must say that Croc tail is one of the most unique products I've ever worked with! I has a raw texture much like fish then cooks into a texture somewhere between chicken and shellfish... Good flavour too....
The problem with it is that it is really expensive... I really think this has to with the labour intensity of it's production and the low yield of meat per animal... 

I have no qualms with Crocodile products coming from "farmed" animals.... that is just like leather, beef pork products, lamb and poultry.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd imagine alot of the meat goes OS, but it's commonly sold in Aust. Last time I was in Darwin you could get croc pizza, pies, and it was sold in supermarkets. A few years back I saw it for sale in a Franklins in inner city Sydney and it is available now from most butchers, though you may have to pre order.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah, a lot goes to ...yes you guess it..japan & throughout asia, but it is more popular in the far north to see it in some supermarkets and on the menu in a lot of restaurants. Lots of asian restaurants around Australia have it available also and in their supermarkets.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

wow croc pizza! haha, thats wierd!
well u learn something everyday i never knew that u could even buy any croc items legally anymore so thanks everyone for the info!
i think ill use my purse now i dont feel as bad


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 1, 2009)

I marinated in Ginger, Garlic, Chilli, Lemon Zest and macadamia oil then seared it in a hot pan than sliced it and served on a bed of rocket, red onion, cherry tomato and crushed roast macadamias. This was then finished with a garnish of rosella flowers...


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 1, 2009)

For some its a difficult concept to fathom, but in alot of situations, putting a dollar value on an animal, making it commercially viable, has been a contributing factor towards the sucess of many conservation projects.... As disgusting as it is, humans will throw alot more energy into a project, if they can turn a buck from it. The croc farms, have played their part in the conservation brilliantly, servicing an established market ethically, and in the process pretty much destroyed the once lucrative market for poachers. It has to be taken into account that as a general rule, poachers would attack the largest animals first, the trophy specimens, which is a real crime from a genetic standpoint. The biggest, strongest and most successful animals, should be passing on their genetics to ensure the future of the species, not on the wrong end of a 303.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

ihaveherps, i think u r wrong that farms destroyed the over hunting and poaching. The problem was that there was only an estimated 3,000 crocs left in 1971 and they hunters and business around it was becoming non-viable and the gov stepped in and protected them, but only for economical reasons not for environmental. Putting a monetary value on things isnt always a good idea as tiger skins, bones and penis is worth a fortune hence the extinction and many sub species and imminent extinction of others. However in some African for example wildlife is good for the economy so protected a bit.

Poachers killing the largest animal is very bad ecologically right enough however it isnt much difference people trapping the largest rogue crocs because they are potentially dangerous and giving to farms for breeding stock and skins.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 1, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> if they are doing research that is helping them in the end i can understand, but still if they are getting too many there i do think they should work out a way to stop them breeding so much... because they only need so many for research


 
Not that I know much about research but I would have thought they would need twice as many as they are researching so they can have a control group, depending on the type of research they are doing.

Hey if research is good enough for the Japanese on whales what does a little research on crocs hurt. Perhaps a little research on why humans continue to invest crocadile invested waters would go astray then the number of crocs wouldn't be a problem. remove their food source and the number comes down naturally or their area becomes wider and increases their chances of survival.... no my name isn't Darwn either.


----------



## kandi (Apr 1, 2009)

They farm crocs at Hartleys Creek Croc Farm "Cairns" all for tourism and part of the tour is the baby croc pits, 3yr old crocs make the best bags, boots wallets etc they stun them to examine them and if they have a mark on them back in the pit they go and they choose another one hopefully unblemished. Apparently there is big business in croc skin and has a nice price tag to go with it. We here choose small the Japanese tourist choose big like golf bags and such what. example was given from the tour guide plus it is made of seconds imagine the cost of that when a belt will cost $200 plus


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 1, 2009)

Naja, I had a whopper of a post for you, but decided it wasnt worth it..... you are looking at a complex strategy, in a superficial manner...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Naja *- You seem to have a large amount of misinformation on this topic...

Most of the crocs entering the farms are not 'rogue' animals at all. They are from eggs collected under permit from private properties with ridiculous figures of between $30 and $60 per viable egg paid to the landholder.

What this has done is made it beneficial for landholders to preserve the environment that wild crocodiles live in as they have placed an indirect value on those animals.

As we all seem to agree that destruction of habitat is the major threat left to wild crocodiles it is a positive step to place a high value on these environments and promote their protection amongst the actual landholders. The people who own this land now protect these habitats as the crocs who live there provide a great source of income with no outlay to the landowner - as such crocs are flourishing in the Territory...

*Llama *- Croc leather is currently the most valuable leather in the world, thank your mum for a fantastic gift...


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

wow aslan is it really? thats cool i never knew that!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 1, 2009)

Aslan said:


> *Naja *- You seem to have a large amount of misinformation on this topic...
> 
> Most of the crocs entering the farms are not 'rogue' animals at all. They are from eggs collected under permit from private properties with ridiculous figures of between $30 and $60 per viable egg paid to the landholder.
> 
> ...


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

lol alie i didnt hear about that.... bet his mate wasnt too happy with him after that lol wonder if the croc or the shot in the arm did more damage?

so they do go out and get eggs in the wild then incubate them? i just gathered they would only have crocs on the farm breeding 

is that also to stop the population in the wild getting bigger or just so they can have more on the farms?


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

Government sponsored poaching. what next?


----------



## BJC-787 (Apr 2, 2009)

the croc farms do breed alot of their own crocs.

just for information
if a crocodile farm gets a rogue crocodile from the wild it is illegal for them to make money direct from that croc even when it dies natuarlly, so they can't kill it and sell the meat or skin but they can breed from it and use it's babies for those purposes.


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2009)

thats odd casho i wonder why that is? itd make more sence to use one that died naturally etc for its leather then kill one for it


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that it might be to stop unscrupulous farms from scamming it as they have vested interest. ie get people to phone about "rogue" crocs all the time and for them to be captured and given to farms. Guess lots might "accidentally" die often in their captivity if valuable. Just an idea though.


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do they not just keep the boys away from the girls??????? Would cause a LOT less heartache for some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 2, 2009)

The farms do breed and incubate their own eggs, however, the vast majority of eggs are collected and incubated on site...

*Naja* - It seems pointless discussing this with you as you seem to be obsessed with pessimistic conspiracy theories. Quite simply, regardless of anyone's opinion on the matter, both the croc farms and the wild croc populations seem to be doing exceedingly well under the current system...


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe pointless trying to argue with some people with no compassion or heart. I am not obsessed with pessimistic conspiracy theories, just upset with 90% of the populations lack of compassion and complete and utter decadence. I read there are only 75,000 salties in Oz so not doing "exceedingly" well. Bearing in mind that the population was down to around 3,000 37 years ago. also bearing in mind the population does not have the same age balance as before ie will be several decades of good conservation before balance is restored so not "exceedingly well" in my book.

Where do you draw the line? clubbing baby seals the the tens of thousand for the fur? or intensively farming cats and dogs for fur with them piled on top of each other in cages? A crazy German scientist made furnishings and items out of human skin and he and some others would have though quite vogue at the time. Maybe some people would think that killing the seals would be good for fishing as more profit so win win? Maybe some people here would have wanted a nice human skin lamp if living in Germany at the time as quite fashionable in their social circle. Maybe some people would have been conscious enough to make up there own mind and do what reduces suffering. For me intensively farming endangered species for vane fashion reasons and farming intelligent mammals for their fashionable fur is where i draw the line. If all that some people care about is chasing a bit of paper with a bit of ink saying "$" on it and looking fashionable then good luck and hope have happy fulfiled life. There is even movements for the welfare of battery farmed chicken as extremely cruel. Some people with a little compasion draw their metaphorical line sooner rather than later.


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2009)

we should all turn vegeterian
not kill anything
and not wear any clothes or shoes that come from animals
and we should all wear tye dye clothing too lol
then everyone will be happy
make love not war!!!!


nah i understand everyones point of views on this subject naja nivea u dont have to agree with the whole killing crocs thing i am honestly surprised that there wasnt alot more people on here saying they are against it, i have learnt alot on this thread tho thanks everyone for ur imput and help on the subject

and everyone make sure this doesnt turn nasty on here would be good to not get this closed lol


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 2, 2009)

If everybody made love not war the world would be better place for all us animals hehe. Yeah i am surprised too. But guess i am easy target for ridicule as wear my heart on the outside and care for animals and nature. I am not a vegetarian but will even kill and eat my own food occasionally when i can but the fish or rabbit etc wont suffer and i have a deal with them and thank them, ie i am only borrowing their energy for little while and promise that i will relinquish all mine one day and others can share in it, whether it be worms, bacteria or fungi or maybe even a croc hehe.

Copied from a website i just found:- http://www.alv.org.au/issues/fur.php

Fur: A fashion statement for some, a cruel death sentence for others.
80-100 million animals are killed by the clothing and fur industries EVERY year. Hundreds of thousands of raccoons and sables, and millions of farmed mink, foxes and kangaroos are used. These animals are farmed or trapped in the wild, just to satisfy ever changing fashion trends.
The fur trade is a violent, bloody industry. Trapping, beating, drowning and ripping animals skins from their backs simply for the sake of vanity is absolutely indefensible.
When people wear fur, they are showing the world their complete disregard for nature and animals.


----------



## BJC-787 (Apr 2, 2009)

so would people have us all turn vegeterian not eat anything that comes from farmed animals
meat from cattle, sheep, pigs and chickens
milk from cows
eggs from chickens

it dosn't make sense, farming crocs is just like a farmer of cattle to sell to the slaughter house for meat.


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL i live in the NT and let me tell you its not done for research.... In the Northern Territory you do not get your crocodile products from Crocodylus park.... We have actual croc farms where crocodiles are breed for meat and crocodile products..... It is a very profitable industry... The law is, no crocodile can be killed in the wild for it's meat or skin.... If a wild crocodile dies naturally, it can be skinned for the skin, but cannot be sold! 
The crocs in crocodylus park are just for show and aren't killed for meat or skin... But sure if they died they would use the skin....


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 3, 2009)

erm, maybe read some of he preceding posts.


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 3, 2009)

I did.... and decided I would simply answer the initial question again for those who don't want to read all the crap above.... Farming animals is a way of life... Supply and demand... And sitting here winging about it sure isn't going to change anything... Next time you take medicine or fall asleep in your house (wood) think about how you have supported the devastation of animals and habitat... it's a plain and simple.... (please don't bother replying this, I was just answering the initial question and am not going to get involved with this pointless debate)
Cheers


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 3, 2009)

hehe ok. So if you and casho repeat what other people say and dont listen to any replies then post then this post has served its purpose and finished. Trolls arriving just to antagonise and wind up with inane pointless lobotomised comments......

Have a nice day


----------



## cris (Apr 3, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> Government sponsored poaching. what next?



Its not poaching if its legal. Do you have any evidence to suggest croc farming is bad?


----------



## missllama (Apr 17, 2009)

by the looks of one of the threads on here tonight it looks like there trying to organise culling in some places. what do they do with ones that they cull in the wild?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 17, 2009)

they will go for the huge ones if they allow trophy hunters to go ahead......as far as the over all cull goes I am not sure if they will leave them where they fall or not ..


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 17, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> Maybe pointless trying to argue with some people with no compassion or heart. I am not obsessed with pessimistic conspiracy theories, just upset with 90% of the populations lack of compassion and complete and utter decadence. I read there are only 75,000 salties in Oz so not doing "exceedingly" well. Bearing in mind that the population was down to around 3,000 37 years ago. also bearing in mind the population does not have the same age balance as before ie will be several decades of good conservation before balance is restored so not "exceedingly well" in my book.
> 
> Where do you draw the line? clubbing baby seals the the tens of thousand for the fur? or intensively farming cats and dogs for fur with them piled on top of each other in cages? A crazy German scientist made furnishings and items out of human skin and he and some others would have though quite vogue at the time. Maybe some people would think that killing the seals would be good for fishing as more profit so win win? Maybe some people here would have wanted a nice human skin lamp if living in Germany at the time as quite fashionable in their social circle. Maybe some people would have been conscious enough to make up there own mind and do what reduces suffering. For me intensively farming endangered species for vane fashion reasons and farming intelligent mammals for their fashionable fur is where i draw the line. If all that some people care about is chasing a bit of paper with a bit of ink saying "$" on it and looking fashionable then good luck and hope have happy fulfiled life. There is even movements for the welfare of battery farmed chicken as extremely cruel. Some people with a little compasion draw their metaphorical line sooner rather than later.


The population may be down from original numbers, but with the amount of human incroachment into their habitat, there probably wouldnt be enough area for that many crocs to live in anyway.

I am of 2 minds on this. I feel bad for the crocodiles that are killed for consumer products but i also see that it is an industry that is not endangering crocs in the wild.
Isnt it better to breed them and kill them than take them out of the wild and deplete those populations. That said, i would be more concerned about the conditions they are kept in while alive, their quality of life than their final outcome.

I don't agree that just because a few people who, (being locals), really should have known better, get killed by crocs, that the government should allow people to come in and take out all the biggest breeding age crocs.


----------



## missllama (Apr 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> they will go for the huge ones if they allow trophy hunters to go ahead......as far as the over all cull goes I am not sure if they will leave them where they fall or not ..



what i dont get tho is culling them beacuse of some attacks that have gone on... isnt really going to reduce the attacks, at the end of the day there will still be crocs, thats like saying lets kill every animal that hurts humans lol its a bit silly


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anyone give any reason why this is substantially different to farming any other kind of animal?


----------

